# serendipidade



## Vanda

Apesar de conhecer a palavra no inglês (*serendipity* ) não fazia a mínima idéia que ela havia sido aportuguesada. O Houaiss tem uma entrada para ela, mas não dá nenhuma definição a não ser : substantivo feminino, aportuguesada de *serendipity* .
Aqui tem uma definição da palavra e de sua origem que, como vocês devem ter suspeitado, também não é inglesa, veio do árabe.
= capacidade de fazer descobertas importantes por acaso.

Portugueses, vocês também já a viram por aí? Brasileiros, já viram a palavra sendo usada em algum contexto?


----------



## a_catarina

Olá Vanda.
Eu também só conhecia a palavra inglesa, mas agora quando vi o seu post fui "investigar" um pouco mais e encontrei páginas portuguesas onde esta palavra é utilizada, apesar de admitirem que é um aquisição aida muito recente no vocabulário português. É curioso mas esta palavra aparece quase sempre num contexto científico. Isto é, associada a descobertas científicas feitas por acaso.
Espero ter ajudado um bocadinho.
 Veja aqui.


----------



## Lusitania

Eu já encontrei também numa página que falava da descoberta do self, do potencial que temos em nós. Era sobre mulheres e o seu lado selvagem  Era uma página fabulosa que entretanto desapareceu.

Um abraço


----------



## olivinha

(Mais dia menos dia, alguém indagaria por esta palavra...)
SERENDIPITY
_Alou_!
Além de "sorte", que me parece muito "genérica", temos uma tradução em português mais específica para esta palavra?
Definição: faculdade de fazer, acidentalmebnte, descobertas felizes e inesperadas.
Obrigada!




EDIT: Acabo de encontrar na WIKI os neologismos: *Serendipismo*, *Serendiptismo* ou *Serendipitia. *


----------



## Vanda

Olie, dear, eu mesma já abri um tópico sobre esta palavra aqui, não se lembra? Deixe-me achá-la e juntar.


----------



## Benvindo

Olá! Acho que não está nos dicionários. A Wikipédia (PT) dá um verbete com o título _serendipidade_. Na internet pode-se encontrar esse (mais frequente) e também algumas ocorrências de _serendipicidade_.


----------



## Vanda

Bv, você leu meu post acima dizendo que o Houaiss tem um verbete para a palavra?



> *Acepções*
> ■ substantivo masculino
> *1*    aptidão, faculdade ou dom de atrair o acontecimento de coisas felizes ou úteis, ou de descobri-las por acaso
> *2*    Derivação: por metonímia.
> cada uma dessas coisas felizes ou úteis
> Obs.: f.aport.: *serendipidade*


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Bv, você leu meu post acima dizendo que o Houaiss tem um verbete para a palavra?




Oi, Vanda, não olhei, desculpe, passou batido. Só olhei no Aurélio, mas a minha edição é antiga e não tinha,  assumi que o Houaiss também não tivesse, nem me lembrei de consultar posts anteriores do fórum.


----------



## olivinha

(Oopsie, Vanda, só procurei por "serendipity" quando abri o thread_*. *_)

Obrigado pelas aportações, Vanda e Benvindo.
Eu gosto desta palavra, _serendipity_, mas não sei me atreveria a utilizá-la em português, mas se o Houaiss diz que pode...


----------



## Vanda

Olie, apenas mais um detalhezinho: na minha cola do Houaiss acima já se encontra também a forma aportuguesada. Portanto, você tem opções.


----------



## Carfer

Serendipidade? Serendipismo? Serendiptismo!!??? Serendipitia!!!???

Que horror! Precisamos mesmo destes barbarismos?

Estou como a Olivinha. Gosto da palavra inglesa. Mas para que diabo aportuguesá-la? De resto, digam-me lá, só para começar, se alguma destas aberrações comporta o sentido poético que a palavra tem em inglês! Estão a vê-las escritas em algum lado sem que vos provoque um esgar de rejeição?

Bem sei que 'feliz acaso', 'golpe de sorte', 'casualidade', porque traduzem eventos e não uma faculdade pessoal, não serão tradução exacta. Mas não há conceitos em português intraduzíveis noutras línguas e vice-versa? Precisamos mesmo delas?

Desculpem a provocação, mas não teremos aqui matéria para pensar?

Um abraço para todos

Carfer


----------



## olivinha

Queria dividir isto com vocês.
Estava escutando um programa de entrevista, onde Terry Gross entrevista o jornalista Charles Lane e lá pelo minuto 15:00, à pergunta de Terry ("How did you figure that out?"), Chuck Lane responde:
-Serendipitously.

What a great word!


Aqui está a entrevista.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo, Olivinha. Diz numa só palavra aquilo que nós precisamos de várias para dizer. Mas, já agora, que tradução sugeriria para 'serendipitously)?

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## andre luis

Carfer said:


> Concordo, Olivinha. Diz numa só palavra aquilo que nós precisamos de várias para dizer. Mas, já agora, que tradução sugeriria para 'serendipitously)?
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Carfer


Casualmente com sorte?


----------



## Desastre

"Por sorte."


----------



## Outsider

"Sorte fortuita", "acaso fortuito", "descoberta fortuita".


----------



## Carfer

Também não encontro nenhuma expressão melhor do que as que sugeriram. Assim sendo, que remédio senão conformar-me com elas! A verdade, porém, é que as acho um tanto redutoras. A sorte, o acaso são entidades exteriores ao sujeito, ao passo que a serendipity  é uma qualidade, uma faculdade, um dom dele ou então, na derivação metonímica assinalada pelo Houaiss, a própria coisa que esse dom descobre. Não me parece que o conceito seja directamente traduzível para o português, nunca ouvi a palavra usada na nossa língua, acho a tradução deselegante, desajeitada e feia e, honestamente, duvido de que precisemos dela. O mesmo digo das demais variantes, incluindo da tradução deste advérbio que Olivinha nos deu a conhecer. Tal como ela gosto da palavra inglesa (em inglês, acho até que este novo advérbio não soa mal e até tem lógica). Simplesmente preferia não a importar. Não está na minha mão, bem sei, se a coisa pega não há nada a fazer senão admiti-la, mas...

Um abraço para todos


Carfer


----------



## Joca

Carfer said:


> Também não encontro nenhuma expressão melhor do que as que sugeriram. Assim sendo, que remédio senão conformar-me com elas! A verdade, porém, é que as acho um tanto redutoras. A sorte, o acaso são entidades exteriores ao sujeito, ao passo que a serendipity é uma qualidade, uma faculdade, um dom dele ou então, na derivação metonímica assinalada pelo Houaiss, a própria coisa que esse dom descobre. Não me parece que o conceito seja directamente traduzível para o português, nunca ouvi a palavra usada na nossa língua, acho a tradução deselegante, desajeitada e feia e, honestamente, duvido de que precisemos dela. O mesmo digo das demais variantes, incluindo da tradução deste advérbio que Olivinha nos deu a conhecer. Tal como ela gosto da palavra inglesa (em inglês, acho até que este novo advérbio não soa mal e até tem lógica). Simplesmente preferia não a importar. Não está na minha mão, bem sei, se a coisa pega não há nada a fazer senão admiti-la, mas...
> 
> Um abraço para todos
> 
> 
> Carfer


 
Você (ou devo dizer "o senhor"? ) tem razão. Não precisamos importar essa palavra; nossa língua não sofrerá com a falta dela, mas às vezes é apenas uma questão de hábito. Serendipidade não soa bem à primeira vista: é longa demais, tem muitos dês, etc. Mas, quem sabe, com o tempo, ela se tornaria menos irritante ou agressiva? Não terá sido assim com muitas palavras que importamos de outras línguas? A reação inicial é quase sempre de rejeição, mas depois vem a assimilação, e a palavra pode até ganhar certa beleza, além de sentido. 

Abraços,

JC


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Você (ou devo dizer "o senhor"? )


 
Gostei dessa sua maneira elegante de me chamar 'velho'  ou quiçá, conservador . Não tenha problemas, Joca, pode até tratar-me por tú se lhe apetecer. É o tratamento que aqui damos aos amigos e é como amigos que eu considero os demais foreiros. Conservador acho que não sou (embora, claro, seja mau juiz) e efectivamente sei (e se não soubesse a vida encarregava-se de mo ensinar) que as línguas, como coisas vivas que são, se transformam e, tal como você diz, acabamos por nos habituar a tudo. Lá acabarei por me aclimatar também. 
Mesmo assim, eu prescindiria de serendipidade, serendipicidade, serendipitismo ou serendipitia de muito bom grado. Ou seja, continuo na minha (bem... talvez seja realmente teimoso).
Um abraço


----------



## Joca

Não é que ache *você* 'velho' (aliás, tenho quase a sua idade), mas ao mesmo tempo acho (posso estar enganado) que, após os 50, só se usa você (ou tu) quando há intimidade, ou quando uma das partes quebra a 'formalidade'. 

Estava hesitando entre as duas formas, mas você quebrou o gelo. Portanto, agora posso dizer livremente:

Um abraço em você também! Com ou sem serendipidade .

JC


----------



## raraujo

Olá a todos!
Também sou um apaixonado pelo tema e pela palavra "serendipity". Recentemente uma empresa inglesa de tradução relacionou-a como uma das 10 mais difíceis de se traduzir.
Escrevi um texto a respeito no site da minha empresa (procurem por Adrenax no google)
Espero que vocês gostem!


----------



## Carfer

Ah!, nenhuma. Desde a minha primeira intervenção que venho dizendo que não encontro palavra do português que traduza fielmente o conceito (no post 11 mencionei algumas) e que acho serendipidade, serendipismo, serendiptismo,  serendipitia francamente feias. Mas se tiver que ser...


----------



## mandafar

Alguém poderia me dizer se a palavra "serendipity"tem uma tradução específica quando o assunto é economia??
Ou eu poderia usar simplesmente a palavra "sorte" por exemplo????


----------



## mglenadel

Sem contexto não é possível dizer com certeza. Outras palavras que podem se encaixar: fortuito, agradável, surpreendente, surpreendentemente agradável, afortunadamente…


----------



## machadinho

Traduziria por descoberta ao acaso ou fortuita (mglenadel), pois o caso mais célebre, citado no verbete da Wikipédia, é Arquimedes e a coroa da rei. Quem prefere tradução literal, esse verbete menciona também:
serendipidade
serendipismo
serendiptismo
serendipitia


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma longa discussão já existente sobre a palavra.


----------



## Outsider

Lembrei-me de outra tradução possível (mas provavelmente pouco adequada a um texto de economia): um feliz acaso. Tem a vantagem de ser uma expressão já corrente em português, embora tenha o inconveniente de não incluir a ideia de _descoberta_ que faz parte da noção de _serendipity_. Parto do princípio de que em alguns contextos esta ideia pode ficar implícita.


----------



## Istriano

Não seria ''um achado por acaso''?


----------



## Dona Chicorita

Olá!

Mas não tem a ver com a Graça Divina? Ou seja a descoberta ou a revelação que é feita, inesperadamente, de forma sobrenatural? 

Só uma rápida intervençaõ. Há meses não tenho conseguido acessar o Fórum, por algum motivo (Falta-me serendipity?).
Acabei me registrando de novo, com uma variação do apelido anteiror.
Mas sempre a mesma amizade!
D. Chicória


----------



## Istriano

A descoberta da penicilina constitui um exemplo típico de serendipidade.


----------



## Outsider

Dona Chicorita said:


> Mas não tem a ver com a Graça Divina? Ou seja a descoberta ou a revelação que é feita, inesperadamente, de forma sobrenatural?


_Serendipity_ não tem nenhuma conotação sobrenatural, que eu saiba. É simplesmente fazer uma descoberta feliz quando não se estava propriamente à procura. Um pouco como a descoberta do Brasil por Pedro Álvares Cabral.


----------



## mglenadel

Porque não traduzir neologizando como "taprobanalidade"? 


…ou então "ceilaporquê"


----------

